# P7 Heat Q



## Gary123 (Dec 1, 2008)

I want to have a P7 LE built for a Ti light and I need to know what is the max amperage I can drive the P7 at to keep the heat at a low level due to the poor heat transfer of Ti.

Anyone have a clue? Charts with heat vs drive current may not be too helpful for me as I don't really know what heat levels are too much for the LE in a Ti host.

And who are some modders around here that make LE's. I know of Milkey, datiLED, Icarus... can you folks drop me some names of a few others?


----------

